
Hipcamp – Airbnb for camping - spking
https://www.hipcamp.com/
======
thedogeye
There's tons of beautiful private land, and it makes sense to monetize it this
way while giving access for others to enjoy. Value creation from thin air.
Well done.

------
DrScump
On Chrome, signing up for the referral link leaves the screen overlay in place
with no clear way to proceed.

